

Is using GoDaddy going to hurt my company? - no01

Some of the godaddy madness and idiocy is starting to worry me.
I have been using godaddy for years as my default domain register, their service is excellent and I did not have a single problem with them.<p>Lately I see vast numbers of ignorant people bashing godday, their usual claim is "goddady sucks, i never used it (because it sucks), but it sucks".<p>Why the f are you even talking if you have never used it?
Some more claims about their constant up sales. Just ridicules. goddaddy will popup a single window to suggest some more domains, then you just click "no thanks". That’s it.<p>If anything, it works as opt-in, you must pick it manually to buy it.<p>All the other supposedly godaddy shenanigans, are in fact the users fault, either they didn't understand what they were doing, or their whole email account got hacked, but instead they go screaming at godaddy for losing their domains.<p>Now this SOPA thing. I have a better suggestions, lets boycott the whole US, obviously i don't want to do business with a government where people want to pass such laws... yeah.<p>No employee at godaddy cares about SOPA, it was most likely some management political decision, it backfired, but even now when godaddy stopped supporting SOPA people still spout nonsense around.<p>There is even a post on hn about a guy moving 60 domains and thinking godaddy cares, they don't. It is just their job, to make sure someone didn't hack your account, and when someone does and no one calls, you will remember this day.<p>I really don't want to leave goddady, but I am sure I will receive emails saying "why are you using evil godaddy? They want to destroy the internet". I guess most people don't know what a whois is, but still.<p>btw, read a book, or the wiki at least you  ungrateful ba...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go_Daddy#Philanthropy
======
mcabral
Go Daddy has already backtracked on their support of SOPA.

To answer your question directly - probably not. Unless your site caters to
developers and other technically-inclined people, you probably won't be hurt
by using Go Daddy. At least not directly.

There is a reason why so many people are angry about SOPA. Under the bill's
current language, SOPA will cause more problems than it claims to solve. I
will leave it to you to do some research on the language in the bill, but to
summarize; SOPA will break DNS. SOPA will have chilling effects on freedom of
speech on the web in the United States, and possibly abroad. It will put an
unnecessary burden on small businesses and startups by forcing these companies
to strictly police user generated content. Piracy is obviously a real problem
that hurts developers, artists, and many others. But by and large, the tech
community doesn't think that SOPA is a good way of dealing with the issue of
piracy.

Go Daddy threw their support behind this bill, which will probably end up
hurting most of their customers in some way. They were arrogant about it too,
in that they basically brushed off the boycott as being a nonissue to them.
Obviously, they changed their minds after people started transferring domains
en masse.

If you have no qualms with supporting a company that doesn't care about
keeping the web a level playing field for small and large business, then keep
on using their services. Personally, I transferred my domain over as soon as I
found out they supported the bill.

